# Your First Betta?



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I want to see your first betta that started your betta family or as we all call it, "the betta bug." How did you find them and did they teach you anything?

Here is mine, the blue one on the right named, well Blue. (my nephew named him lol) The one on the left was my other fish after Blue passed away named Johny Bravo. He died from a decoration hole being too small. (the decor in the Background)=(










This was before I even knew about this website and I didn't know how to "truly" care for these little guys. This boy lived in a vase at K-mart with a plant on top. when I took him home I at first, kept him in there but I saw that he was not doing so well. So I bought a cheap 1 gallon tank without a heater. I wanted to know more about caring for them so started to look it up and found Bettafish.com site! And added a heater.
Sadly he passed away from so many problems being a K-mart fish. He had fin melt, SBD and had ammonia burns from me being a bit negligent on betta care. But he taught me so much and without him, I would have never had the rest of my boys and girls live so long. 

RIP Blue!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I couldnt tell you my actual first first betta, but the one that truly started the whole betta/fish keeping addiction is named kush, I still have him luckily, although hes getting old and hes had his bouts with finrot and pop eye, so his tail doesnt look the same at all, poor guy. anyways here he is at his prime


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Ooh what a pretty boy! It's good to see he is still feeling good after all of that.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's my baby Dangerous he was around 4/5 months when I bought him. I'm pleased to say I still have him. It'll be 6 months on the 23rd!
Wasn't he adorable?!?!
View attachment 593681


View attachment 593689




















View attachment 593697


After I bought him I dropped everything to research about Bettas, breeding, care, illness, even what happens when they pass. I soon realized that he was getting bigger and needed a larger tank (he was in a 1 gal *head desk*, so we bought a 5 gal, soon after I bought a heater because I was getting worried about the water temperature. The first month was probably rough for him because I didn't know how to do water changes so he went a month without one, which was when I bought the 5 gal.  But he made it, he's a hardy boy. Before I realized he needed more plants this is what his tank looked like, no wonder he hid under the filter!









In a nutshell, he's taught me alot!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow Tree your second boy was gorgeous O.O

Here are my two, first bettas. I got them at the same time so they are both my first bettas. My friend convienced me to buy them, because she had kept bettas before and knew how to "keep" them. I don't remember the male's name but the female's name was Lucy. They were both kept in unheated, poorly water changed, 1 gallon bowls. I had them for about 6 months, but they both ended up pine coning on me. After that I decided from then on out, that I would learn to properly take care of them. So after a few months of reading up and finally finding this site, I ended up on my betta craze!

RIP Veiltail boy 
RIP Lucy 
You taught me so much on my path to better and proper betta care <3


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

My first was Rubbie and I didn't know anything about bettas and hadn't had fish for over 10 years. We went to petsmart to play with the cats and dogs there for an adoption event they were having right before Christmas. And he taught me that bettas have the most personality I've ever seen in a fish. He was my moody Rubbie. I loved him so much and miss him dearly.


----------



## juliesybil (Apr 5, 2015)

*Harry*

this is my first boy, Harry. pleased to say i still have him, although dealing with a bout of fin biting? got him on april fools day, spur of the moment. rescued from a dirty little cup in a pet shop. (like most of my bettas). was told he would be fine in a small bowl. came home, found this site a few days later, and learned the truth. he has taught me patience, and this site has taught me about proper fish keeping. i did lose Buddy, another rescue from the dirty cup store. only had him for 3 weeks, but he seemed happy while i had him. not sure what killed him, he was bubble nesting one day, hiding and ignoring his food the next. passed away on the third day, in my hand, as he was too weak to swim to the surface for air. i held him for about twenty minutes just under the surface so he could lift his head to breathe. i did not know how painful it would be to lose a fish i had only had for 3 weeks. he taught me to be vigilant, and to check their water with test strips daily, temperature checks and close inspection several times each day, and weekly water changes after testing with the glass tubes, because things can change so fast. sip Buddy. hes the blue mustard, Harry is the frilly salmon colored double tail.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

@ blueridge: thanks, he might have lived a lot longer if it wasn't for that decor. =( 

beautiful fish everyone! It seems that this website taught us a lot.


----------



## BettaGuyZX (Jul 20, 2015)

I've had a total of 3 bettas in my life. My first was this male halfmoon betta that I got from walmart when I was a teenager years ago. 

He lived for 3 or 4 years while I had him before giving him to my next-door neighbor because I was moving cross-country and couldn't take him with me.

I don't actually know what his fate was.



















He lived in this little half-gallon tank with the separator removed. I used pieces of chlorine tablets to treat the water and did frequent water changes.

It always stayed pretty warm where I lived so no heater was needed and he always had a nice big bubble nest in the corner.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

This is Duke. I got him the day before I left college, three years ago. He's survived the freezing cold, tiny bowl, and horrible plastic plants before I did research. Now he's living like a king in a 10gal, lots of live plants, and a hammock next to a heater. I also have progeny from my favorite boy! I love my old fart!


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

I still think she's the cutest fish ever.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

aww Duke is so cute. and so is that pretty girl. =D


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

My first betta, Byzantine, whom I fortunately still have. Though I have acquired many more bettas since first taking Byz home, he'll always have a very special place in my heart, for introducing me to the wonderful world of bettas


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's Violet. My daughter wanted a purple fish for her fourth birthday. I did some minimal research and surprised her with a 10 gallon tank and a fish that looked more blue when we got him away from Walmart lighting. Unfortunately, I listened to the LFS advice and only did water changes once a month. I also changed the filter at the same time. He survived 6 months before he got some sort of infection from his treat food. I noticed that there was water in the freeze dried worm container after he died, and some of the worms looked funny. I threw out all the food we had at that point. Whatever germ they had given Violet killed the next two fish in just a few days before I figured out I needed to disinfect the whole thing and start over. RIP Violet, Shimmer, and Feisty. 

We've had Mr. Fish in that tank for 8+ months now, and Mrs. Fish in a little 2.5 gallon tank for around 6 months. The hubby calls me "the crazy fish lady" because I have the two tanks with one fish in each.


----------



## Sereya (Jun 15, 2015)

grumpyfish said:


> My first betta, Byzantine, whom I fortunately still have. Though I have acquired many more bettas since first taking Byz home, he'll always have a very special place in my heart, for introducing me to the wonderful world of bettas


My first Betta looked just like this guy, unfortunately I was a young barely teen without internet access, and had an irresponsible parent who hoped the fish would die because she hated animals, so he SURVIVED for three years in one of those tiny hexagon "deluxe" tanks from Walmart way back when. (Ya know the ones barely the size of the cups they came in) Poor guy, being a kid of course I had 5 more Bettas with him because they were stackable and made great displays!

I didn't realize just how awful it was until I was older. Decades later I still feel guilty and try to do my best for all the fish I have now.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Sadist said:


> Here's Violet. My daughter wanted a purple fish for her fourth birthday. I did some minimal research and surprised her with a 10 gallon tank and a fish that looked more blue when we got him away from Walmart lighting. Unfortunately, I listened to the LFS advice and only did water changes once a month. I also changed the filter at the same time. He survived 6 months before he got some sort of infection from his treat food. I noticed that there was water in the freeze dried worm container after he died, and some of the worms looked funny. I threw out all the food we had at that point. Whatever germ they had given Violet killed the next two fish in just a few days before I figured out I needed to disinfect the whole thing and start over. RIP Violet, Shimmer, and Feisty.
> 
> We've had Mr. Fish in that tank for 8+ months now, and Mrs. Fish in a little 2.5 gallon tank for around 6 months. The hubby calls me "the crazy fish lady" because I have the two tanks with one fish in each.





Sereya said:


> My first Betta looked just like this guy, unfortunately I was a young barely teen without internet access, and had an irresponsible parent who hoped the fish would die because she hated animals, so he SURVIVED for three years in one of those tiny hexagon "deluxe" tanks from Walmart way back when. (Ya know the ones barely the size of the cups they came in) Poor guy, being a kid of course I had 5 more Bettas with him because they were stackable and made great displays!
> 
> I didn't realize just how awful it was until I was older. Decades later I still feel guilty and try to do my best for all the fish I have now.



We are only human after all and It all happens. We all learn from our mistakes. I feel guilty as well for my first boys, but think of it as; they taught us things and made us look up about care for our future bettas to live happy. =) 

Beautiful betta Sadist! And same here, my mom says to me "Are you playing with your fish again?" LOL Though I am really just watching them move around in the tank. It's so fun to watch them and see their little individual personalities.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

My first betta was a pastel marbel way back in my childhood. I was probably 5. So 19 years ago. lol.

But the first betta that started my betta-bug was Amir (below pic). I got him July 28, 2009. Hard to believe that was 6 years ago. RIP.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

My first betta was one I got in kindergarten from a science class. He was a little blue guy. I decided to get him a friend in his .5 bowl and got him a goldfish and a guppy! YAY... they died of course.

But my betta that got into real fish keeping was a red female betta named fruit snacks. She passed about 2 months ago at 4 years old.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tree said:


> We are only human after all and It all happens. We all learn from our mistakes. I feel guilty as well for my first boys, but think of it as; they taught us things and made us look up about care for our future bettas to live happy. =)
> 
> Beautiful betta Sadist! And same here, my mom says to me "Are you playing with your fish again?" LOL Though I am really just watching them move around in the tank. It's so fun to watch them and see their little individual personalities.


Thanks so much! I didn't even know fish could have personalities or be taught tricks until we got Violet.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Krys said:


> My first betta was a pastel marbel way back in my childhood. I was probably 5. So 19 years ago. lol.
> 
> But the first betta that started my betta-bug was Amir (below pic). I got him July 28, 2009. Hard to believe that was 6 years ago. RIP.


what a pretty boy! and Time flies so fast.



Nova betta said:


> My first betta was one I got in kindergarten from a science class. He was a little blue guy. I decided to get him a friend in his .5 bowl and got him a goldfish and a guppy! YAY... they died of course.
> 
> But my betta that got into real fish keeping was a red female betta named fruit snacks. She passed about 2 months ago at 4 years old.


oh man, well ya live and learn. Most of the times, we don't think it harms the fish until you grow up and read into it more. 



Sadist said:


> Thanks so much! I didn't even know fish could have personalities or be taught tricks until we got Violet.


you're welcome. and right, They are like little dogs in a way.


----------



## beccadsl (Nov 22, 2013)

This is Mars. He was my first betta. I only had him for 2 years when he mysteriously died.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Two years is better than a month.  nice work!


----------



## beccadsl (Nov 22, 2013)

Very true! Since I started keeping bettas, I have only lost 2 of my 6 total and I started back in 2011. One just seems to always lead to another. They are so much fun to keep and have such a small footprint in the house. But my new found love of live plants has lead to me start setting up a 55 gallon to have more fun with aquascaping. :-D


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

live plants are the best! you see a difference everyday you see the tank. 

they are like potato chips, you cannot have just one.


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

My first betta was given to me as a gift in HS by my sister. I had aquariums my whole life (my dad loves aquariums though not bettas) but never a betta.

His name was Phil and he lived about 4.5 years, travelling with me to college and back and even went along camping with me once. He went through many states and far distances for a pet store fish 

I've had a few since him but currently I have Pepperoni (bottom avatar pic) and Justice (top avatar pic).


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

wildmountainthyme said:


> My first betta was given to me as a gift in HS by my sister. I had aquariums my whole life (my dad loves aquariums though not bettas) but never a betta.
> 
> His name was Phil and he lived about 4.5 years, travelling with me to college and back and even went along camping with me once. He went through many states and far distances for a pet store fish
> 
> I've had a few since him but currently I have Pepperoni (bottom avatar pic) and Justice (top avatar pic).


That's such a cute story  what a well traveled fish! I love the fact that he went camping with you...did he enjoy it?


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

I like to think he did! He had a nice view of the woods


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

This was my first boy, Apollo. He was a rather nice fish, hated the camera. Since he was so full of personality, he was the one who got me into bettas. I'm not exactly sure what he died from, as I found him dead in his hide where he usually slept... Btw, that was protein scum on the top of his tank. For some reason the light made it look that way. S.I.P. Apollo


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

grumpyfish said:


> That's such a cute story  what a well traveled fish! I love the fact that he went camping with you...did he enjoy it?


awww very cute =)



HTageant said:


> This was my first boy, Apollo. He was a rather nice fish, hated the camera. Since he was so full of personality, he was the one who got me into bettas. I'm not exactly sure what he died from, as I found him dead in his hide where he usually slept... Btw, that was protein scum on the top of his tank. For some reason the light made it look that way. S.I.P. Apollo



He was a pretty boy! may he swim in peace with the rest of the fish.


----------



## Soriel (Jun 26, 2015)

Never had any experience with fishes.. but my in-laws would buy some fishes back for their grandkid, and I thought this fish was special and needed more than a cup. So I went out to buy him a small set-up but now I know it is too small a set-up. 

He was my first fishy-love, and named Fishy. I miss him. When he got sick, I found this website and tried my best to save him but i couldn't. I wish he had the chance to live in a much bigger tank. Big hugs Fishy.... you are missed..... :-(

View attachment 599809
View attachment 599817


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

aww he was a cutie! he taught you so much that's for sure.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

This was Arausio, my first buddy. <3 I miss him terribly. I researched a ton before buying him, and had a 5 gallon heated and filtered, all set up and partway cycled before I got him. I bought him on Aquabid.

He taught me that no matter what the internet says, beach rocks are not safe for freshwater tanks. Even if you do the vinegar test and pour boiling water over them time and time again, and they've been away from the beach for months.

I got him in February, and he passed away earlier this year from dropsy. I believe it was due to the beach rocks. Really can't think of anything else it could have been, unless it came in with his live plants.


----------

